# Any reason not to use Chemiclean?



## mr.bigglesworth (Jul 6, 2012)

Can you please list the ingrediants inside this 'Chemiclean'? If it's made for cyanobacteria it is probably enthromycin and that should not be dosed regularly unless you get another outbreak of cyano 'algae'.


----------



## MapleValley (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks Mr. Bigglesworth  

I looked around a bit on the net and reef central thread stated the company will not give the ingredients. 
They also mentioned it could be from the ethromycin family and wondered if it were an antibiotic. 
The LFS told me it was not an antibiotic and that's why it was better...would hurt the good bacteria or plants or fish. 

Thanks so much for the feedback!!


----------



## MiSo (Oct 26, 2005)

taken from myfishtank.net

Erythromycin is more efficient towards G(+) bacteria than G(-). It is one of the safest antibiotics, meaning that it does not affect plants, fish or animals. Blue-green bacteria belongs to the G(-) bacteria but it is a special case with respect to sensitivity to antibiotics (i'm on thin ice here, but I think I am correct). They are more sensitive to erythromycin than other G(-) bacteria. Fortunately, the bacteria important for the nitrogen cycle (your biofilter) are of the G(-) type and are much less sensitive to erythromycin than the blue-green bacteria. So your biological filter is "fairly" safe.



another site i read says bga is a gram positive. either way though, your bio filter is pretty safe.


----------



## mr.bigglesworth (Jul 6, 2012)

MiSo said:


> taken from myfishtank.net
> 
> Erythromycin is more efficient towards G(+) bacteria than G(-). It is one of the safest antibiotics, meaning that it does not affect plants, fish or animals. Blue-green bacteria belongs to the G(-) bacteria but it is a special case with respect to sensitivity to antibiotics (i'm on thin ice here, but I think I am correct). They are more sensitive to erythromycin than other G(-) bacteria. Fortunately, the bacteria important for the nitrogen cycle (your biofilter) are of the G(-) type and are much less sensitive to erythromycin than the blue-green bacteria. So your biological filter is "fairly" safe.
> 
> ...


From what I understand it can be both gram negative and gram positive. However, it is more commonly found as gram positive. The gram negative cyano is much more difficult to eradicate using enthromycin and in some cases gram neagtive cyano cannot be fully eradicated using only entrhomycin without also severely damaging the biobacteria. Just hope that you don't have gram negative cyano. ;


----------



## MapleValley (Jul 16, 2013)

While I was hoping to use this as a preventative for all algae (haha) sounds like I should not use it unless I have to. Hoping I don't have to again...so far so good. 

thanks again...I would be lost without this forum!!


----------



## KH2PO4 (Jul 18, 2009)

Cyano are gram negative.
"Phylum Cyanobacteria
Gram negative"
http://www.biologyjunction.com/bacteria_notes_b1.htm

Erythromycin is more extensive against gram positive.
"effective against many gram-positive bacteria and some gram-negative bacteria"
http://medical-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/erythromycin

But Cyano are closely related to gram positive bacteria by
sharing some specific proteins.
"cyanobacteria and Gram-positive bacteria share specific division proteins."
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15773984

Nitrifying bacteria are gram negative.
"These bacteria are strictly aerobic, gram-negative"
http://www.bioconlabs.com/autoheterobac.html

Search engines are your friends. roud:


----------

